# HAuNTcon 2013



## badger

HAuNTcon: Haunted Attraction National Tradeshow and Conference will be in Dallas/Fort Worth, Texas April 25th-April 28th 2013. More details to come very soon!! Check back here for more details as they become available! www.hauntcon.com


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Yes and as soon as I heard I started looking up prices on getting there. woohoo so far it looks like a train is the way.


----------



## Dixie

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad

Awesome!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jolefinitely going this year!!! Yay!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Found a room half a mile from the con for $43. Cheeper then what I paid for pitt.


----------



## scarrycher

figures, I live in houston now and by then I am hoping to be in colorado...day late and a dollor short as usual.


----------



## MommaMoose

Dang it! There is no way I can afford back to back trips to Dallas. Nor will the hubby go for me staying out there for a week. They need to have it in Nashville one year.


----------



## N. Fantom

Dang it! Why can't it be in NC while i'm on break?


----------



## ladysherry

SWEET!!!! Right down the street from me. AND on my birthday. Doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## HauntedSquirrel

Can anyone tell me _where_ in Dallas/Fort Worth? I'd like to book a room now for my first ever trip to HauntCon . . .

Thanks!


----------



## Jaybo

HauntedSquirrel said:


> Can anyone tell me _where_ in Dallas/Fort Worth? I'd like to book a room now for my first ever trip to HauntCon . . .
> 
> Thanks!


Dallas/Fort Worth, Texas April 25th-April 28th 2013 at the DFW Sheraton.

This is practically in my backyard! Can't wait to meet other haunters!


----------



## Hauntiholik

HauntedSquirrel said:


> Can anyone tell me _where_ in Dallas/Fort Worth? I'd like to book a room now for my first ever trip to HauntCon . . .
> 
> Thanks!


Here's the information from the Hauntcon website:



> Next year is the 10th anniversary of HAuNTcon and we are pleased to announce that HAuNTcon 2013 will be at the Sheraton Grand DFW Airport Hotel in Irving, Texas (Between Dallas and Ft. Worth) April 25-28. You can make hotel reservations by calling (800) 325-3535. Let them know that you are with the HAuNTcon group to get a $124 /night group rate.


----------



## HauntedSquirrel

Thank you for the quick reply! I had looked at the HAuNTcon site, and hadn't seen that . . .


----------



## Jaybo

That's because they are still updating their website and it hasn't really gone live yet. Leonard Pickle (the man who owns HAuNTcon) has been doing interviews with the various podcasts in the industry putting the word out. That's how most of us found out the times and location.


----------



## Dixie

I'm so excited I'm so excited I'm so excited!!! Eeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## N. Fantom

Hey P5, wannna carpool? LOL hahaha :googly:


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad

I am 15 minutes Sheraton. This is going to be awesome!


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad

Dixie and Jaybo, I can get shirts made for our group that we can wear at the show.


----------



## Pumpkin5

N. Fantom said:


> Hey P5, wannna carpool? LOL hahaha


:jol:Hey Fantom, I think I am going to fly. Can't be away from the chain gang for that long, LOL.  But I am definitely going this year. It will be my first foray into actually meeting haunters in the flesh....so cool! (Oops, that sounded dirty.....and I so did not mean it to....)


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Great can't wait to meet you there P5


----------



## Jaybo

Cole&Jacksdad said:


> Dixie and Jaybo, I can get shirts made for our group that we can wear at the show.


That sounds like a great idea! We just need to decide on a cool name. Any suggestions?


----------



## Pumpkin5

QueenRuby2002 said:


> Great can't wait to meet you there P5


:jol:Yay QueenRuby! It will be so fun to meet you! I have already touched base with LadySherry and some of the other Texas folks will be going for sure. Hopefully it will be a blast and lots of forum members will attend!


----------



## Erebus

I was trying to plan on going to Transworld, but I guess since this will be down the road from me, I guess I will just go to this one. I've never been to Hauntcon, is it kind of like Transworld?


----------



## Dixie

Erebus, if you don't show for Hauntcon, I'm gonna give you crap about it for YEARS. And years. Long time. Just go, it will be easier on you.


----------



## Erebus

Dixie, I will be going, just wondering if I want to go to both of them.


----------



## robb3369

My little sister lives in Greeneville, so I'm going... No more excuses.


----------



## DarkLore

Erebus said:


> Dixie, I will be going, just wondering if I want to go to both of them.


Hell, I can answer that - yes, you WANT to go to both. The better wording would be.....WILL you go to both.


----------



## goneferal

So, as a complete newb to this Hauntcon thing, I have been dying (ha ha) to meet so many of you guys. I might actually be able to afford a trip to one of these things. Is it something the Mr. who is a huge helper and supporter of our haunt, but isn't on any of the forums, would like.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ With the VIP tickets you get on the trade show, any of the class you want (except the make n takes) costume ball and three haunts. I don't know about this year but last year in Monroevill they also had a couple of other things included so I was busy the whole time and it was a blast.

Now my question? Anyone going who wouldn't mind picking me up at the amtrax trminal in Dallas, or someone from PA/Ohio who is driving that has room for a carpool buddy. I'll help pay for gas just my faimly is exspressing concerns with my planned mode of getting there so far. I guess when thay ask how your getting from the train station to the convention, shrugging your shoulders and saying walk/hitchhike is not approved.


----------



## fontgeek

You might look at some of the airport shuttle services, hotels and motels often offer the service for free, both to and from the airport to the hotel/motel.


----------



## fontgeek

goneferal said:


> So, as a complete newb to this Hauntcon thing, I have been dying (ha ha) to meet so many of you guys. I might actually be able to afford a trip to one of these things. Is it something the Mr. who is a huge helper and supporter of our haunt, but isn't on any of the forums, would like.


I think the answer to your question would depend upon why the hubby wants to help or be involved, if it's for the actual haunt experience and the fun and creativity involved with designing and building, then he'd probably have a good time, if, on the other hand, he's into it because he wants to support you and the things you like strictly because you like them, then he may be bored out of his mind at an event like this.


----------



## smileyface4u23

Hmmm...need to look into this and see if the budget will allow for a trip to Hauntcon this year since it's within a reasonable driving distance.


----------



## ATLfun

Is this convention the same one that used to be in St. Louis in March?



.


----------



## Leonard Pickel

*HAuNTcon*

HAuNTcon - Haunted Attraction National Tradeshow and Conference moves to a new city each year. Next year we are in Irving Texas (Dallas area) April 35-28. Tours of local haunted houses, 50 hours of education and workshops, trade show floor, Costume Ball, Haunted Garage Sale, hearse rally.

Fun and haunter networking! www.hauntcon.com for details.

We are looking for speakers and exhibitors. Let me know if you are interested in sharing your haunted knowledge or have a product or service you want to sell to haunters. [email protected]


----------



## ironlou

We will be going this year for the first time! Looking forward to learning all I can.


----------



## ironlou

Tickets have been paid! Bought the early bird VIP. Looking forward to this!


----------



## Jaybo

I noticed that the 23rd and the 24th are being added as additional pre-show haunt tours. Anyone know whether these additional days will be included in the VIP Combo ticket?


----------



## ironlou

I hope so. What haunts were added?


----------



## ladysherry

QueenRuby2002 said:


> ^ With the VIP tickets you get on the trade show, any of the class you want (except the make n takes) costume ball and three haunts. I don't know about this year but last year in Monroevill they also had a couple of other things included so I was busy the whole time and it was a blast.
> 
> Now my question? Anyone going who wouldn't mind picking me up at the amtrax trminal in Dallas, or someone from PA/Ohio who is driving that has room for a carpool buddy. I'll help pay for gas just my faimly is exspressing concerns with my planned mode of getting there so far. I guess when thay ask how your getting from the train station to the convention, shrugging your shoulders and saying walk/hitchhike is not approved.


I pm'd you. Contact me


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I will be going as well. We need the shirts and a place to meet during the convention.

Soooo, is everybody doing the VIP or just a day or what. I don't know if I can handle 3 days of convention. Don't know that I care about the haunted house tours. Let me know what y'all are doing cuz you know I just like to be social.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Alright answereing questions as best I can.

The preshow tour before the convection useually is not included in the VIP tickets. So wish they were. I can't afford to do it but the four days other then that is a blast.

Last year not knowing what anyone looked like that I had in a moment of fustration wrote my username on my name tag. That worked as Vlad and Hauntholic found me.

I would love to teach mister Pickle (hee hee love his name) but about the only thing I know anything about is charicter and plot devolpment and that is as a writer more then a haunter. I'm still learning everything else.


----------



## MurrayTX

I haven't gone to a haunt themed one before. I think it could be fun. As coincidence would have it, I have people with at least one sofa to spare me. I will just need to get a hall pass from my wife for the weekend. The 3day package seems most tempting, considering the discount that is good for a few more days. The VIP seems a bit steep for my level of haunt...being my yard.


----------



## Erebus

ATLfun said:


> Is this convention the same one that used to be in St. Louis in March?.


No, that's Transworld


----------



## Erebus

DarkLore said:


> Hell, I can answer that - yes, you WANT to go to both. The better wording would be.....WILL you go to both.


Well, it looks like I will be going to both


----------



## ladysherry

WooHooo just bought my tickets. See ya all at hauntcon 2013


----------



## Erebus

Haunted Bayou, I will only be there on Friday. I have to work that Saturday.


----------



## MurrayTX

Am seriously about to buy my tickets. Am going solo, so I am hoping to run into a few of you there. HOWEVER... I can use some quick advice on what two days to do. The schedule isn't up, so I am in the dark on this. Most cons seem to die on Sunday mornings. Do you think it is the same for Hauntcon? Would you suggest skipping it, as it may be just vendors discounting the stuff they don't want to take home, but little else?


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad

Haunted Bayou said:


> I will be going as well. We need the shirts and a place to meet during the convention.
> 
> Soooo, is everybody doing the VIP or just a day or what. I don't know if I can handle 3 days of convention. Don't know that I care about the haunted house tours. Let me know what y'all are doing cuz you know I just like to be social.


I'm not getting the VIP ticket, but I am getting the 3 day pass. I can get shirts made up. We just need a design and I can have my buddy silkscreen them for us.


----------



## ladysherry

I bought tickets for Sat and Sun and the ball.


----------



## AdamC

I should be buying my tickets this weekend once I decide what to attend, it will be my first year. Anyone got any recommendations?


----------



## Dixie

Does anyone have any idea how much the cost difference is between early bird on a VIP, vs waiting until after Christmas so that I can actually buy presents, LOL?


----------



## cyclonejack

Im there! I live about twenty minutes away, but Im getting a room the night of the costume ball (due to the cash bar!). I plan on attending all four days, as well as touring all the haunts! Anyone else attending the haunts?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Me I got the VIP pass,


----------



## Jaybo

Dixie and I are saving up our pennies for the VIP passes, so hopefully we will be at everything.


----------



## DynomiteDaniel

I will be there. Look for me, I will be that guy!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ you might have a run for your money there are sevral of you know ;those guys' there.


----------



## Tortureklown

Got our tickets already buying hotel rooms after the new year cant wait to see you all there


----------



## MurrayTX

So what is the plan? Should there me a secret HF handshake? Or is HF going to have a table at Hauntcon so they can meet the freaks/lovely people that hang around on this site?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Hand Shake? Oh no I'll fail that. There is a reason I have to be drunk to dance. Anyhow.... Ummm Last year I wrote QueenRuby2002 on my name tag and let people find me. It worked I'll do it again.


----------



## ladysherry

I am so ready to meet everyone. Put a face with a name. I shall put my forum name on my name tag as well.


----------



## MurrayTX

For all going, do any of you think you have your haunt 90% mentally done, but are also somewhat ready to be so inspired by something at Hauntcon that makes you fling your sketchbook and start over again? Or are you set and just looking for some Hauntcon glitter on your masterpiece?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Oh Murray anything can happen. You can be sitting at one of the tables jotting down last minute ideas when someone can point out your maze isn't wheel chair freindly. and starting all over begins.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311

I So wanna go to hauntcon. I will be at Transworld tho


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311

Will it ever come to stl?


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad

I just bought my tickets!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Woot defintly going to be a blast this year


----------



## meestercranky

wow I have wanted to go to this for years... I bet theres one heck of a fun party with all you forum folks ;-)


----------



## halloweenbarbara

I am so excited it is in Dallas since I live here. Looking forward to all the Texans who will be there! We should all have a day and place to meet during the event.


----------



## ironlou

We bought our tickets for this last month! Im so excited to learn more about the haunt business.


----------



## MurrayTX

My wife thinks it is cute, but that we are all a but crazy in getting hyped for a Haunt convention. She believes Halloween is restricted to October. Oh, the plight of being married to a Normal.


----------



## ladysherry

MurrayTX said:


> My wife thinks it is cute, but that we are all a but crazy in getting hyped for a Haunt convention. She believes Halloween is restricted to October. Oh, the plight of being married to a Normal.


They do keep us grounded .... at times.


----------



## Erebus

MurrayTX said:


> My wife thinks it is cute, but that we are all a but crazy in getting hyped for a Haunt convention. She believes Halloween is restricted to October. Oh, the plight of being married to a Normal.


Try being in my shoes. When I first got with my current girlfriend, she hated halloween, it was her least favorite holiday. But I was able to change her mind and she says it is not her 2nd favorite (under christmas of course). But I don't think she is up to the conventions yet though. But as of now, it looks like I am dragging her to Transworld in St Louis and this one. Hehehe


----------



## QueenRuby2002

One of my albums has pics from last year though not a lot as it was my first year and I was kind of shy about taking pics and talking to people. Until the ball that is. You can not be shy when surounded by zombies and monster. I'm a tall girl at lest in my area and for once I felt short.


----------



## MurrayTX

Are you (yes, YOU) thinking of doing the onsite hotel, a cheaper one nearby, or mooching a sofa spot off of a contact around DFW? Am thinking of doing the friend mooch unless someone convinced me this con is a 24 hr, debauched, must stay there event. Hotel $$$ can be used for props otherwise.


----------



## cyclonejack

Santa Claus (Mrs. CycloneJack) was kind enough to stuff my stocking with a complete access pass to HauntCon!! Will anyone here be attending the haunt tours? How about the ball? Even though I live only half hour from the hotel, we will be staying there the night of the ball since the livations will be flowing and the dancingwill be continuing into the wee hoursof the night.


----------



## ladysherry

I booked a room for saturday as well. No tours but I will be at the ball.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

I'll be staying at a cheeper hotel in the area because I can't affored on site this year. Sucks because I have even more walking to do. Oh well I'll lose a pound or too this way. I have the VIP tickets too so I'll be one the buses and tours.


----------



## Haunted girl

Hauntiholik said:


> Here's the information from the Hauntcon website:


I'm new to this site. Is it anyone who wants to go and learn new tactics/meet other haunters. 
I've never been to anything like this so not sure what it is.

I live in albuquerque. so driving would be easy.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Haunted girl said:


> Is it anyone who wants to go and learn new tactics/meet other haunters.


Yes! that is it in a nut shell. Though it's also a place to hang out with others who share your passion and have some fun too.

And welcome I hope you go if you do you need to find me. I grew up in Albq and miss it sometimes.


----------



## Jaybo

Haunted girl said:


> I'm new to this site. Is it anyone who wants to go and learn new tactics/meet other haunters.
> I've never been to anything like this so not sure what it is.
> 
> I live in albuquerque. so driving would be easy.


It's a convention for both the haunted house industry and home haunters. They have several vendors selling props, other people teaching classes on all kinds of topics, and then haunt tours. The tours take you to several different haunted houses in the Dallas / Ft. Worth area and give you a behind the scenes look. There is also a big costume ball close to the end of the convention.

Here is their promo video from last year:





Check out this YouTube channel for several videos from last years convention.


----------



## Haunted girl

That looks and sounds awesome. Guess ima have to look at prices there and talk hubby to let me go..


----------



## ScaryTinker

"Anyone going who wouldn't mind picking me up at the amtrax trminal in Dallas, or someone from PA/Ohio ho is driving that has room for a carpool buddy. I'll help pay for gas"

QueenRuby 2002 - Best I can suggest... According to Google Metro rail/bus is a pretty straight shot taking a bit over an hour. I'm carless this trip... Sorry


----------



## QueenRuby2002

It's all taken care of I bought plane tickets. They were actually cheaper then the train. Oh well 75 days to go.


----------



## ScaryTinker

*Bloody Mary is Coming!*

HAuntcon is proud to present Bobbie Weiner aka Bloody Mary teaching a "To Die For" hands on make up workshop, "The Great Texas Massacre Make Up Workshop".

Everyone that signs up for the Bloody Mary class will receive a Bloody Mary Massacre Makeup Kit. Bring a buddy to work on. You will be butchering and slashing up your best buddy for this fun demo. There will be prizes for the best murdered victim created.

More details to follow.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

I'm teaching a class also. I'm not as cool as bloody Mary but hey I'm still teaching. 9am on sunday I will be teaching a class on backstories how to write them and use them for your haunt. Someone Please show up and throw something at me if I start rambling.


----------



## Jaybo

Ok, I need to purchase tickets for Dixie and myself today, but I'm a little confused. I see a lot of talk about the Pre-show tours on the 23rd and 24th, but the tickets for said tour are not posted yet. If I purchase the VIP Combo tickets, will that cover the Pre-Show tour also?


----------



## ScaryTinker

*Pre-Show Haunt Tours*

The VIP tickets won't cover the the pre-show tour. They are still negotiating with the local haunts so the final itineary of the pre-tour is still being worked out.

The smart thing to go is jump over the http://hauntcon.com and sign up for the mailing list. You'll get updates when the tour firms up and tickets are available.

Here's how things stand at the moment. Based on a draft of a press release. (Subject to change at a moments notice)

Leaving from the Sheraton on Tuesday, the two day tour includes:
•	Admission to more than 9 haunted attractions (Some lights on, some lights off, some both)
•	Food and transportation
•	Access to beverages provided by the sponsor in the onboard coolers
•	Daily bus happy hour
•	Impromptu haunt discussions on the bus
•	Fun, networking and more haunts than you can see in two days anywhere in the world!

You may it find it surprising but getting a dozen haunts organized to open for their contemporaries 6 months from Halloween the middle of spring takes a bit of doing. We are still finalizing the details.

We think the total number of haunts on the tour will be 16 - Here's a teaser list of haunts committed so far. (Subject to increase at a moment's notice)

•	The Haunt House	www.thehaunthouse.com
•	Creekside Manor	www.creeksidefright.com
•	Fatal End www.dallashaunt.com
•	Milton's Manor www.miltonsmanor.com
•	Moxley Manor www.moxleymanor.com
•	The Parker House	dfwfrightnights.com
•	Slaughter House	www.weslaughter.com
•	Tayman Graveyard	www.taymangraveyard.com
•	More to come!


----------



## Jaybo

Just got back from The Haunt House's lights out Valentine opening, so we are pumped to get to HAuNTcon. So, it's official. Dixie and I have our HAuNTcon tickets in hand! We've booked the weekend, plus all three of the Haunt Tours. We will be waiting to see the final status of the Pre-Show tour. Look forward to meeting people there.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Yay the more the better. Can't wait to see everyone there 67 days left. Yes I have it marked on my calendar so I now how much time I have to get this costume done.


----------



## Devils Chariot

I'm going! See you there.


----------



## BabyFirefly

QueenRuby2002 said:


> I'm teaching a class also. I'm not as cool as bloody Mary but hey I'm still teaching. 9am on sunday I will be teaching a class on backstories how to write them and use them for your haunt. Someone Please show up and throw something at me if I start rambling.


Very cool! I will absolutely attend this class! See you there


----------



## ScaryTinker

*HAuNTcon Classes*

Here's a sneak peek of some of the nearly 40 free classes to be offered this year at HAuNTcon.

Here's 10 with more to come soon....


State of Emergency - Planning Ahead for Worse Case Scenerios presented by Alex Lohmann

"It's Alive!" - Making Your Creatures/Creations Move presented by Eric Kristiansen

"Remember Me" - Creating Characters That Leave a Lasting Impression presented by Michael Edwards

A Hearse of a Different Color presented by Alex Lohmann

Advanced Website Marketing presented by Steven Colberg

Bloody Leather Apron presented by Dean Jarnig

Branding With Banding presented by Bonnie Lewis

Building An Actor Friendly Haunt & Scares presented by Bart Butler

Building Your Haunt Army presented by John LaFlamboy

Candid Camera - Security/Survellience System in Your Attraction presented by Dean Jarnig

As usual, all this is subject to improvement and change


----------



## QueenRuby2002

I arive at the airport at 9:30am. Needless to say I have a sevral hour wait until I can check in to my hotel let alone when the tour starts. Sooo meet and greet? Party? Group lunch? Lets do something.


----------



## ladysherry

What day queen? I am taking half a day off that Friday and was thinking about doing some sort of lunch date with forum peeps.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Well I arrive Thursday but we could do the lunch Friday. Was just wondering if anyone was free Thursday to hang out.


----------



## ladysherry

Dang. Not available thursday day. Friday lunch sounds good.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

I grew up In Albq NM I've only lived on the east coast the last 10 years of my life. Needless to say I'd kill for some good southwestern food. Know of a good place to go for Friday lunch?

Anyone else going to join up and where would you guys like to go?


----------



## ladysherry

Queen, Exactly what are u looking for and I will scoop out the offerings.
The more the merrier just let me know if you want to join us so I can make reservations if needed.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Tex mex, Mexican, BBQ, one of the three don't really care but hope we have more people joining us and giving their two cents.


----------



## ScaryTinker

*15% Discount on Tickets Expiring*

Heads Up! The 15% discount on tickets expires on the 28th. Use the code 2013HauntForum15 on the Hauntcon Ticket Page

Visit the Haunted House Tradeshow website Hauntcon.com for more details


----------



## ScaryTinker

*New Hauntcon Teaser Video*

Here's the new HAuNTcon teaser video. Turn the volume down first if you are at work.


----------



## ScaryTinker

*More Hauntcon Education Sneak Peaks*

Here's a bunch more seminars that are free when you attend HAuNTcon.

Create a Bust presented by Chris & Jeff Davis

Creating Advanced Special Effects with Fog & Foggers presented by Chris Marg

Everything You Wanted To Know About Halloween But Were Afraid To Ask presented by Lesley Bannatyne

Flicker Circuit presented by Rolland Pickens

Ghost Bust Projection presented by Chris & Jeff Davis

Ghost Hunting 101 presented by Alan King

Go Back - How to Build a Back Story for Your Attraction presented by Pauline McClain

Hanging by a Rope - Haunts on a Shoestring presented by Mike Stephens/Brian Smith

Haunt Advertising - The Terrifying Truth presented by Dick Terhune
Hometown Haunting & Halloween presented by Chris Kullstroem


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Yay there is mine. Go back- how to build a back story for your attraction Presented by me!!


----------



## Tortureklown

I am planning classes and so excited I can wait to take some more Davis classes


----------



## QueenRuby2002

43 days to go. now is the time to go over you check list or at lest make one. If your making your costume for the ball you should have it almost completed.

LOL I just ordered my business cards but the guy reassured me they'll be ready.


----------



## ScaryTinker

*Last of the sneak peak class titles*

Here's the rest of the seminars that are free at Hauntcon with admission.

Life Casting in three sessions presented by Mitch Rogers

Lighting Your Darkest Fears (and Scares Too!) presented by Jake Farmer

Make up to Die For Workshop presented by Bobbie Weiner (Bloody Mary)

Material Coatings and Coverings presented by Rosco

Monsters in Motion presented by Allen Hopps

Promoting Your Haunt With Social Media presented by Katherine Rose Watson

Scaring Up More Customers - Basic Website SEO for Haunt Owners presented by Steven Colberg

Texas Clothing Massacre presented by Karen Murphy

The Paranormal for Profit presented by Scott Morrow

You've Been Servo'd! - presented by Bill Allai


----------



## ladysherry

WoooHOOO it's just around the corner.
Don't forget that if you want to do lunch on that Friday let me know. If you need a ride from the airport that Friday afternoon or evening let me know and I will try to pick you up and take you to your hotel.


----------



## ScaryTinker

*Free Shuttle*

If you are staying at the Sheraton there is a free shuttle to the hotel from DFW airport.


----------



## ScaryTinker

*Last Day for a 15% Discount on Tickets*

Today is the last day of the Hauntforum Discount code for Hauntcon

15% off Day Passes and Full Weekend Registration. Use Discount Code: 2013HauntForum15 Good through 4/10/13. Click Here for a direct link to the TicketLeap

• Education - 40+ hours of seminars included in the price of admission. Industry professionals presenting include: Nick Wolfe, Dick Terhune, Bobbie (Bloody Mary) Wiener, Steve Colberg, John LaFlamboy, Chris & Jeff Davis, Allen Hopps, Stuart Bear, Alex Loman, Dean Jarnig, Leonard Pickel, and many more!

• Haunted Attraction Tours - Purchase tickets to tour 23+ haunts

• Trade Show Floor - Tons of exhibitors including Bloody Mary Makeup, Froggy's Fog & many more

• Schedule-At-A-Glance

• Location - Dallas Sheraton DFW Hotel

• Costume Ball - Survive the Texas Chainsaw Masquerade!

• HAuNTers Garage Sale - A flea market full of scary stuff

• Hearse and Parade Car Show - Sunday afternoon

• Celebrities


----------



## Tortureklown

queenruby2002 I will be taking your class  excited to meet you face to face


----------



## trickortreat

*Add 2 more from S. California*

My boyfriend bought me tickets to HauntCon for my birthday (including plane, hotel, & bus tours...isn't he the sweetest evil person ever?!) We are both from different parts of Southern California and met at a haunt club. Looking forward to to the workshops, the bus tour, seeing Davis Graveyard props in progress, and meeting all of you! Hope I run into you, Devil's Chariot, since you live near me.

--Lisa, of The Garden of Evil


----------



## QueenRuby2002

10 days to go! Got you costumes? Enough memory cards for your camera? How about those energy drinks! Time to make the check list and prey you don't forget anything. Like Make-up remover.


----------



## MurrayTX

My age kicked in today. I had planned to drive 10 hrs to Hauntcon and flop at a friend's house an hour away from it every night. Woke today to say "nevermind that $#!+" and booked a flight and cheapo hotel nearby. More time for the con...less numb buttocks. Am thinking I won't regret giving in. ;-)


----------



## ladysherry

Can't wait to meet everyone. Yes MurrayTx you will be glad you had a change of heart.


----------



## ScaryTinker

*Zombie Makeover*

For you lucky haunters within range of Irving Texas, Hauntcon is running a Zombe Makeover sweepstakes. Checkout our Facebook page to enter. The winner gets a zombie makeover the the Famous Bloody Mary and Free tickets the the Texas Chainsaw Masquerade.


----------



## thanosstar

are tickets still available for this?


----------



## ScaryTinker

*Tickets for Hauntcon*

Tickets for the show are available here


----------



## Devils Chariot

trickortreat said:


> My boyfriend bought me tickets to HauntCon for my birthday (including plane, hotel, & bus tours...isn't he the sweetest evil person ever?!) We are both from different parts of Southern California and met at a haunt club. Looking forward to to the workshops, the bus tour, seeing Davis Graveyard props in progress, and meeting all of you! Hope I run into you, Devil's Chariot, since you live near me.
> 
> --Lisa, of The Garden of Evil


I'll see you on the bus!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Tortureklown said:


> queenruby2002 I will be taking your class  excited to meet you face to face


Though I can't wait to meet you in person please don't build me or my class up to high in your mind. One I might say Ummmm a lot (though I will try not to) and two it's sunday morning after the party some of us migh be nursing hang overs. Just saying.


----------



## ScaryTinker

*Friday Lunch*

Have we made any semi-firm plans to meetup for lunch on Friday? There was some talk about it early on.


----------



## ladysherry

I have been waiting to see who wants to go. I live in Dallas so I offered to meet up for lunch on Friday around 1ish if anyone wanted to. So far QueenRuby and Haunted bayou and myself have chimed in.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Well Sherry We might have other people going at the last minute. There are some out there that don't get on the forums (I know I could believe it either) or some who might join us last minute. I mean if Tater is there and not working he and his girl might join us. Big might on that as my mom isn't going this year. Unless you want this to only be a forums deal.


----------



## ladysherry

EVERYONE is welcome. I am looking forward to chat over lunch with anyone and everyone. I am sure that there are some more of the Dallas/Fort Worth group that will show up.


----------



## DreadKnight

*Count me in*

The Wife(DreadKnightsWife) and I will be traveling from San Antonio to attend on Sunday. Hope to meet up with some of you. Getting an Informal count who else will be wearing a Haunters Union shirt?


----------



## MurrayTX

Well, if I meet anyone before this HF lunch (that has a car), I am down for a meetup. Otherwise, my weekend diet will consist of airport food and 2star hotel free breakfast. 

Text
915.244.5128
Murray

I paid for a couple of make and takes at the con. Missed out on a few, though. Only 2 look at risk of being canceled...clothing and bloody apron. If any are interested in those, I suggest you buy your seat soon.

. I don't have a HF shirt to wear. Will a Foamy the Squirrel hoodie suffice?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

I don't have anything Haunt forum eaither I'll just put my forum name on my tag again.

Oh No 6 days to go. My stomach is turning and laughing at me. I hate my nerves.


----------



## MurrayTX

My nerves have gotten to me too, but in the dangerous "spend money" way. Am now on the bubble regarding buying pre-show tix (the non-VIP kind). 13th Morgue is one of my DFW favorite haunts... and it has been a few years. Is anyone else from here doing that? I fly in mid-day and am thinking a tour may be better than sitting in my 2 star hotel.

Updated: I jumped on the tix for Thursday to do Reindeer, Doom, and 13th. Will be the 4th bus. It is impressive that the buses are filling up so well.


----------



## ScaryTinker

*Friday Lunch*

Now that the schedule has been finalized, looks like I can do Friday lunch. I'm helping with the show so I'm iffy, I may have to help out somewhere.

Logistics may be a bit of a challenge. I think the hotel is a mile or so from most resturants. Hopefully there will be a few kindly HF members with cars.


----------



## ScaryTinker

*HaUNtcon Survival Guide is Posted*

We posted "The HAuNTcon Survival Guide" to the website. It lists resturants, hints, local attractions and the address of the closest Liquor Store.


----------



## ladysherry

ScaryTinker said:


> Now that the schedule has been finalized, looks like I can do Friday lunch. I'm helping with the show so I'm iffy, I may have to help out somewhere.
> 
> Logistics may be a bit of a challenge. I think the hotel is a mile or so from most resturants. Hopefully there will be a few kindly HF members with cars.


I can carry 2 to 3 in my vehicle and a few other Dallas area haunter will be joining us so hopefully we will have enough transportation.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

I clame someones ride!

4 days to go everyone ready!


----------



## ladysherry

Gotcha covered queen.


3 days wooohooooo


----------



## QueenRuby2002

For me it's 2 days as I'm leaving so early Thursday morning that I can't even count that. I have to leave my house at two am to drive to the nearest airport. Ugg have to find out how far they will let families go in now. Anyhow I get to DFW airport about 9 am then hang out untill then. That reminds me I have to call my hotel and see if they will pick me up at the air port for free. No it's not the host hotel. I couldn't afford those prices on my budget.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad

I will have my son with me, but other then that, I can drive a few of people. No smoking in my car.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

My 9 year-old son is ticked he isn't going. But he gets to go to MHC to make up for it. Love seeing kids involved. 1 day.... actually less I have to leave at like 1 am.


----------



## scareme

OK, I waited until the last minute, but I can go. Hubby and I are coming down Fri. and hope to be there by the lunch meet up. We are staying at the same hotel as MyrrayTX, so if you want you can get a ride withe us for the Fri. lunch meet up. Have we decided on a restaurant yet? 1:00 sounds good to me, but if anyone is planning on taking the tombstone class, they won't be able to make both. Let me know what's decided.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Just finished confirming everything. Staying at the super 8 so I'll be walking allot but it should be fine. Maybe I should bring an alarm clock. 6 hours until I leave.


----------



## ladysherry

On the border is the restaurant.


----------



## ladysherry

Only a day left to see old faces and meet some new ones.


----------



## MurrayTX

ladysherry said:


> On the border is the restaurant.


Ha!! My luck to be living 1.5 miles from Mexico and the restaurant of choice amongst HF'ers for food is On The Border. :-D


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad

MurrayTX,
This for you. 




 LOL!
See everyone tomorrow.


----------



## scareme

Which one? We should be getting to Dallas about that time so we will probably go straight there. 

On the Border Mexican Grill & Cantina

2400 N Belt Line Rd
Irving

1220 Market Pl Blvd
Irving

2201 W Royal Ln #240
Irving, Texas


----------



## ladysherry

2400 N Beltline is the one. Straight shot from the airport.


----------



## scareme

I hope this isn't going to effect traffic too much. I know when they come to town, there are usually highways shut down.

http://news.yahoo.com/5-living-presidents-together-george-w-bush-library-111204320--politics.html


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Sorry guys, I can't make lunch on Friday, and I just found out I may have to work on Saturday and maybe Sunday. BLAH! 
I'll let you all know if I can make it on Saturday.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad

scareme said:


> I hope this isn't going to effect traffic too much. I know when they come to town, there are usually highways shut down.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/5-living-presidents-together-george-w-bush-library-111204320--politics.html


Scrareme, 
They are shutting down the roads just for you. :googly:


----------



## MurrayTX

The con curse is in effect. The program map and reality have a loose similarity...3 minutes to class start time and the projector cables are still being untangled...and I think a disciple of Tyler Durden contributed to the coffee urn (although to be fair, Starbucks has always tasted off to me). So, SNAFU...but that is part of the fun at a con. B-)


----------



## scareme

I'm on my way to Dallas. See you at lunch.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

I'm in the lobby of the Shearton and I can't find anyone. Waring a white run for your lives shirt. I guess I wont be at lunch. Sorry to have missed you guys if I don't make it.


----------



## [email protected]

There's a con curse that causes complete disorganization? I didn't know that. I guess that's why the tickets are so cheap. <wink>


----------



## MurrayTX

There is always tomorrow for this meetup. If you have see
n a skinny, bald guy in a Foamy the Squirrel hoodie...that was me. Tackle me if you feel necessary. As a male, trying to read name tags on lanyards is the kind of creepy that am not going for. ;-)


----------



## ladysherry

We found everyone and had a great lunch today. Tomorrow? Lunch?


----------



## Jaybo

Had a blast last night on the Haunt Tour to Reindeer Manor and 13th Street Morgue, but I got called into work today and missed most of the activities for Friday. Dixie and I did not get to the con until about 3pm, but did manage to bump into a few familiar faces today. 

We decided to skip the bus ride to the Haunt Tours tonight and went out to eat and drove ourselves to the haunts. Turns out the buses went to Cutting Edge first, and we went to Hangman's House of Horrors by mistake first. So, we missed everyone again, but we had an absolute blast with no wait at Hangman's!

Now, to try and piece together some kind of costume for the ball on Saturday. Nothing like waiting until the extreme last minute to try and pull a costume together. This could be bad.


----------



## DarkLore

So...is there an agenda for Saturday (today)? Please post, I plan to join.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Not that I know. Just if something is happening for lunch someone grab me. I like to talk to everyone and I don't have a watch or cell phone sooooo Look for me in the smokers section yes I admitted it I am a smoker.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

If a female need help with a costume I have an antigue looking lace shirt I brought and a shaw just in case I'm sure we can come up with something.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad

Yep saw some familiar faces and met some new ones. Jaybo, the line at Cutting edge was very long, but the haunt was well worth it.



DarkLore said:


> So...is there an agenda for Saturday (today)? Please post, I plan to join.


I have the MnT from 11 to 12. Other then that, I'm free.


----------



## MurrayTX

I will back off the comment about the con curse, as this con is running crazy smooth. Am too happy with this con so far. I will write off the initial hiccups as first morning jitters. 

So what is up for lunch?. Am I walking to Dennys again?. :-D


----------



## [email protected]

Glad the curse has been lifted Murray!


----------



## ladysherry

I had a blast and everyone made my birthday the best. Met new faces and old and laughed most of the night Saturday at the ball. We definately need to do this again.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad

I didn't know it was your BD? Mine was last Tuesday. April Rocks!


----------



## ladysherry

Yes April rocks. Happy belated birthday Rolland. See ya in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad

I don't know about you guys, but I'm going through Hauntcon withdrawals. Anyways, it great seeing familiar faces and meeting new ones.


----------



## MurrayTX

Am sitting in the airport (didn't think through the whole mistake of a wasted day post-con) sketching out my re-re-re-revised plans for my yardhaunt. Am trying to incorporate much of what I learned from the people from Davis Graveyard. As it is outdoors, am thinking of modifying their human pelt technique to make cheap textured walls/dividers. So you can say I am not so much in withdrawal as I am in denial.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

ladysherry said:


> I had a blast and everyone made my birthday the best. Met new faces and old and laughed most of the night Saturday at the ball. We definately need to do this again.


She is forgetting to say is how we told Lenard that it was her birthday and got the whole hospitality room to sing Happy birthday to her.


----------



## Jaybo

I'm just above a vegetative state due to the massive lack of sleep! 

I don't think today will be very productive at work. ;-)

I finally picked up a box of Hotwire Foam Factory Exterior Foamcoat, so I will be playing with new props soon.


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD

*hauntcon*

anybody got hauntcon pictures?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

yha posted some in my album 'hauntcon 2013'. check out CycloneJacks vids on youtube I think he got all of us dancing at one point or another.


----------



## cyclonejack

I Finally made it to Hauntcon this year since it was right down the road from me in Dallas. Met alot of amazing people and fellow haunters. This is a recap video of my experience at Hauntcon. Enjoy!


----------



## Jaybo

Nice video! You got better pictures and footage than the actual HAuNTcon photogapher captured. Lol!


----------



## screaminscott

Should have come on here first to find out who was meeting up at HauntCon! I was at Hauntcon on Friday and Saturday (Didn't go to the Ball on Sat night). Loved the Cutting Edge haunted house (Hangmans - not so much). I live in Dallas but my job was having an incredibly busy week (converting to a new computer system and I work in I.T.) so I couldn't go to much of the Haunt Tours, and I didn't want to sign up for the classes in case I got called into work and had to forfeit my fee.

The trade show was smaller than I had hoped. The classes and the tours seemed to be the big draw.

Oh, and I got to meet Lesley Bannatyne finally! She used some of my tombstone instructions in her Halloween How-To book years ago. Turns out I did not have a copy of her book "Halloween. An American Holiday, An American History", so I bought it from her and she was nice enough to sign it.
I'm really going to try an travel to another convention next year. I can't just sit here and wait for something to come to Dallas again.


----------

